# Anyone ride a Trailking frame??



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Looking to see if anyone is currently riding an Atomlab Trailking frame. I am interested in getting one but looking to hear from some owners on the feel. Pics are helpfull as well.

My goal is to find a park/DJ frame that has supershort stays. The tt on the Trailking seems long on paper, but may be perfect overall on length. I currently have an aluminum DJ frame and wanted the lightest CrMo frame that meets my short chainstay needs.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Super short CS's for djing?

Here most people prefer just the opposite!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Looking for park and DJ set-up. Additionally looking for a frame with no derailler tabs and the geometry that fits my body style = long tt and short stays...


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

it'll be a great ride on the dirt really. the short stays will make it easy to whip around


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Demo-9 said:


> Looking to see if anyone is currently riding an Atomlab Trailking frame. I am interested in getting one but looking to hear from some owners on the feel. Pics are helpfull as well.
> 
> My goal is to find a park/DJ frame that has supershort stays. The tt on the Trailking seems long on paper, but may be perfect overall on length. I currently have an aluminum DJ frame and wanted the lightest CrMo frame that meets my short chainstay needs.


You should buy the dude's Geekhouse Wormtown that he listed as a feeler on this forum, sounds amazing. The Trailking and the Wormtown are my favorite frames (right now at least  )


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Trailking looks really nice. I was looking into getting it to replace my banshee frame, because of the short stays. Then I got riding bmx for a few months, and I know I need a frame with a steeper head angle now, so no more trailking. But for you, it sounds like it meets the criteria.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well now I am totally confused on what I want. Basically I thought a longer tt and shorter stays would fit better, but after measuring my current frame, I am not sure. It is a Santacruz Chameleon. TT is 21.5" and stays are 15.5"-16.5". A 2" longer TT and 1" shorter stay on the Trailking may end up being too long in the end...

What I want is something like a Trail or Park geometry but a lighter frame. I also want a frame that does not have derailler tabs and is SS only. Picky I know, but I am particular when it comes down to it. The Trailking I think is too long. Wormtown is nice but not sure of the frame weight. Want something under 5.5lbs...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

NS suburban/ trailpimp maybe?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

how about a 24?
the trailking may have super short chainstays but it has an average HA of 69. which would be fine. but if your really into park etc. then something with slightly longer stays and a slightly tighter HA may be the ticket. the trailpimp is slightly longer in CS but has a slightly tighter HA. 
suburban 69.8HA and 15inch stays with the wheel slammed


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

i know for a fact my suburban sits at a 71 degree head angle not a 69.8. haven't measured it with a 100mm fork though. i havent tooken it out to the djs since ive built it since i have had soooo much fun in the park on it. The 15 in stays make it very snappy and a easy to spin and manual


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

i second the vote for the NS Suburban. i was waiting on the atomlab trailking and got impatient so bought the NS and now that i have it im glad i did. the trailkings 23.5 top tube is rediculously long!!! It has almost the same size top tube as the medium TOP. its a pound lighter. and the chainstays are 1/2 an inch shorter. i like mine but maybe you shouldn't get one cause then there will be an unusual amound of people with NS Suburbans and Bottlerockets. (i have seen atleast one other person.) if you do get a suburban then have someone send it over seas to you so you could get something besides white. i love it but everyone else here has the same color

also check out the black market mob, they are light and the 08 TOP's are supposed to be sick.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

The NS Suburban looks good, but where are they sold in the US??
Also looking into the Black Mrkt MOB and Riot. Sent them a question on the frame weights.. 

Thanks for the info... I am sill narrowing it down to something that fits what I am looking for. I have 2 Transitions and the obvious choive would be a ToP but they are heavy...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

how bout the dobermanns? I've heard good things of them.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I looked at Dobermanns as well..Real nice. I think I have it narrowed down to eithr the Mob or Riot. Depending on the weight difference. Still looking for a printed weight of the Mob. Riot is 5.75lbs and the Mob is listed as "slightly over 5lbs". Perfect either way for me. Comes down to in stock colors at this point...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Why are you being so picky about weight? Jump bikes are meant for abuse. The lighter you get, the quicker they'll break. Granted, at some point you have to reach a median between light, and way too heavy.

Just my opinion, But I haven't been raped by the weight weenies yet either...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am being picky about the weight because my current ride is 28lbs and it is perfect. If anything I want to keep the same weight or get slightly lighter - not heavier if possible. Currently running an aluminum frame so going to a CrMo frame will add a couple of pounds. Looking for the lightest CrMo that is in the geometry I am looking for...

I am a smooth enough rider to not worry about breaking it.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> I am being picky about the weight because my current ride is 28lbs and it is perfect. If anything I want to keep the same weight or get slightly lighter - not heavier if possible. *Currently running an aluminum frame so going to a CrMo frame will add a couple of pounds. *Looking for the lightest CrMo that is in the geometry I am looking for...
> 
> I am a smooth enough rider to not worry about breaking it.


:skep:


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well maybe not a couple of pounds, but I figured at least a pound difference, which is not too bad at all..

I really wanted something close to 5lbs, having no derailler tabs that I need to sheer off, Euro BB and have the geometry that fits my needs. I was able to find 3 out of 4 needs on a number of frames but there was always something that I did not like... Picky? Yes. But I can be .

The Mob has all of my needs covered. So does the Riot. The frame weoght difference from my bike (4.6lbs) to 5.75lbs is not bad at all if I go with the Riot. I figure the Mob is about 5.25 which all said and done may not even be noticeable. The big gain is the CrMo frame and the geometry slightly tighter than my frame....


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

suburban is 5.1 or somethin, looks great geo... matter of fact will anyone sell me theirs for cheep <$200


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> Well maybe not a couple of pounds, but I figured at least a pound difference, which is not too bad at all..
> 
> I really wanted something close to 5lbs, having no derailler tabs that I need to sheer off, Euro BB and have the geometry that fits my needs. I was able to find 3 out of 4 needs on a number of frames but there was always something that I did not like... Picky? Yes. But I can be .
> 
> The Mob has all of my needs covered. So does the Riot. The frame weoght difference from my bike (4.6lbs) to 5.75lbs is not bad at all if I go with the Riot. I figure the Mob is about 5.25 which all said and done may not even be noticeable. The big gain is the CrMo frame and the geometry slightly tighter than my frame....


you're frame is a damn xc frame dude. You can't assume a lightweight xc frame and a beefy dj frame to weigh the same.... that doesnt at all make cromo frames heavier than aluminum frames... get your facts straight.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

i have my suburban at 28 pounds with a front and a rear brake. the riot and the mob are both good options. if your on a budget then get the riot. if not then get the mob.
although the new TOP's are under 6 pounds. so if you get the riot then it would be pretty close to the weight of the TOP.
As for the suburbans, to buy them you can go through BTI for 350 but they are out i think. you could have your bike store check. if not then chainreactions cycles will sell you one for 450 and you could get any of the colors.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> i have my suburban at 28 pounds with a front and a rear brake. the riot and the mob are both good options. if your on a budget then get the riot. if not then get the mob.
> although the new TOP's are under 6 pounds. so if you get the riot then it would be pretty close to the weight of the TOP.
> As for the suburbans, to buy them you can go through BTI for 350 but they are out i think. you could have your bike store check. if not then chainreactions cycles will sell you one for 450 and you could get any of the colors.


Don't list employing pricing.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

A Grove said:


> Don't list employing pricing.


are you serious? do you go around the different posts and try to be a d!ck? everytime you post you trash on people and their questions.
i am not an employee. I wish i worked at a bike store. thats how much my local bike store sold me the frame for. Im sure go-ride.com would love for me to advertise for them so i will.
have them order it through BTI for you and they will only charge you 350!!!!!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

A Grove said:


> you're frame is a damn xc frame dude. You can't assume a lightweight xc frame and a beefy dj frame to weigh the same.... that doesnt at all make cromo frames heavier than aluminum frames... get your facts straight.


I never expected them to weigh the same. I just wanted something light that fit my geometry. I know I have a XC-ish frame. I am not looking for the same weight bike, just something reasonable.

And the facts are that MOST CrMo frames weigh more than an aluminum frames. I just did not want a 7 pound frame... I knew there had to be something out there and I think I have found it..


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm considering the Trailking as a 3rd bike... Atomlab's attention to detail and craftsmenship is dialed (see: my Trailpimp). I wouldn't hesitate for a second to buy any of their frames.

You're not going to find many 26" frames with shorter c-stays if that's what your heart is set on. The weight is VERY reasonable for a steel frame. Personally, I say go for it.

How I'd do it:

- black Trailking with grey'ed-in decals
- 65mm Z1
- bmx parts in whatever color you want to make yourself stand out
- Thomson stem/post
- XT 4-pot rear (because I have one lying around)
- and lots of other black parts.


yeahhhh....


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> are you serious? do you go around the different posts and try to be a d!ck? everytime you post you trash on people and their questions.


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

if you are that picky about the frame why don't you have the simple bike co. make you a custom frame with every little detail exactly the way you like it?


----------



## AnnArborDJer (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't personally own one but my good friend and riding/digging buddy Thomas Hosford is the mastermind behind the Trailking. I've watched the frameall the way from its infancy to the production frame that he is riding right now and it friggin rocks!

Here is a vid of him manualing a 160 foot long ledge in downtown Ann Arbor on the prototype he built that the production version was based off of. As you can see, it manuals like a DREAM!
https://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y...rban/?action=view&current=Thomas160manual.flv

If you want to get in touch with him, PM me for his email address or go to www.mmba.org/index.php and register. He regularly checks the Freeride forum there and would answer any of your questions promptly!

-matt

EDIT: Here is a link with many photos of Thomas shredding on the Trailking
https://www.flickr.com/photos/pmiska/sets/72157601548955446/


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice manual in that vid. I decided to get a Black Market Riot after all was said and done. The frame is a respectable 5.75lbs and coming off of an aluminum do-all frame, it should be fine. It will still be around 29lbs which is perfect.

In the end it has the geometry I wanted after doing some additional research. Perfect HA for park/urban and good for DJ with a flick travel adjust of the Pike. Can't wait to finally get into a CrMo frame after aluminum for so long... Plus a new wheelset with a dedicated Woodman SS hub will make it much better and cleaner.

Basically this but in black:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

good choice man. they are sweet looking bikes. post some pictures when you get it done


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ray Bao said:


> - black Trailking with grey'ed-in decals
> - 65mm Z1
> - bmx parts in whatever color you want to make yourself stand out
> - Thomson stem/post
> ...


Sounds like sex, but better.

I'd definitely give atomlab a thought, I really like what they do as a company and if their frames are anything like their wheels, then they are solid and kick some ass!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Should be a good bike when finished. Here is the build:

Woodman SS hubset laced to Mavic EX 721 (all black), 36 hole
Saint Cranks
Pike U-turn
Truvativ Bar 31.8mm clamp
Easton 50mm stem (to be replaced eventually with a Thomson)
Thomson post
FSA Impact headset, threadless, integrated
Conspiracy seat
HFX rear disc (to be replaced my something lighter)

Basically building a dedicated SS rear wheel and matching hub onto the 721. Tired of the ugly SS on a normal wheelset with the dish. The even spaced rear wheel will be much better.

Early pic of parts:


----------

